# Painful hands?



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

My hands can get sore sometimes after all day at the barn. I think you just have to get used to it and eventually it won't hurt that much.


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Are they swollen or just stiff and sore? I live on Tylenol Arthritis for all three symptoms. You may just need to build up your hand strength, or there could be something else going on, like arthritis or carpel tunnel. Keep an eye on it and try to give them as much rest as possible.


----------



## GoldRush (Dec 14, 2009)

It may be the winter weather, too. My hands hurt when it's cold out, and I have to scoop poop. Wear insulating gloves (Heritage makes a 'thinsulate' pair that I swear by!) that bend and FIT (wearing too large a glove or a bulky work glove makes it real difficult to bend your fingers!)


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks. Around my knuckles are swollen, and my pinky finger is really swollen. I wonder what carpel tunnel feels like. I always thought I had good hand strength, it sucks that it hurts so bad.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Sounds like inflammation from arthritis. I have it in a few joints and also a "low pulse" condition. Sometimes my legs and hands don't get enough blood and go "numb and stiff". Its a pain in the **** when doing chores or riding. Sorry TMI lol


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

It takes time for your hands/arms/shoulders to get used to that sort of work. Kind of like anything new. Just work through it, stretch, take warm baths use Tiger Balm and you'll eventually get accustomed to it.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

I take 200 mg ibuprofen twice a day and it helps. But you need to keep it in your system so I take it everyday.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

lacyloo said:


> I take 200 mg ibuprofen twice a day and it helps. But you need to keep it in your system so I take it everyday.


 
ETA- I didnt realise that you had just started the job. Could take some getting used to.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone. It's just weird because it's only my hands that hurt, nothing else. I took ibeprofin today, it helped but not much.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Because of the shoveling and raking - your hands are constantly gripping a very small circular object (the handle). So that's definitely going to take time for your hands to adjust too. Just like when you first ride after not having ridden for a long time and the inside of your legs just kill.


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Try to spoil your hands too with a nice hand bath and just use some nice soothing lotion


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone..


----------

